# HDVR2 USB Drivers - Messed up, need to connect to computer?



## mrailing (Nov 30, 2005)

Well I screwed up. It's been quite a while since I have had to crack open my Tivo and hook up the drives to a PC. I guess let me explain, then ask my questions.

I was trying to tweak some of the USB drivers on my 6.2 HDVR2 and I messed up and now the USB isn't working. I was trying to load, what I thought, the newest USB 2 drivers, obviously they were incorrect. So I need to somehow replace the drivers on the unit with ones that work, and of course I need to get the drivers on the hard drives. I currently have 2x 200 GB drives in the unit, and everything was working great to begin with. I used the "Zipper" to get everything install for the 6.2 upgrade, and I want to fix the USB drivers without loosing the 150 hours of shows on the drives.

I have everything still from my Zipper upgrade and a computer to connect my drives to.

1. Could someone point me to the correct USB 2 drivers that I need to load on my system. Hughes HDVR2 with 6.2 software. Or possibly attach them here.

2. Could someone either point me in the right direction, or give me the correct commands to get the drives mounted using the PTVupgrade disk, and the correct commands to copy the drivers to the right area.

I am not extremely familiar with Linux commands so that's why I am asking, I have been searching and reading, but I can't find the exact threads I need.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## mrailing (Nov 30, 2005)

So I can follow the steps in the unguide to get my Tivo mounted under the PTVupgrade CD, so I don't need help with that. I just need to get the USB drivers correct for my box.

I have tried the backdoor drivers over at deal, and those were the original drivers I was trying to load, and I tried to reload them with the PTVupgrade cd.

So I followed (well sort of followed) the unguide to get the drive mounted and burned a copy of:

usbcore.o
usb-ohci.o
ehci-dummy.o

I then did a cp of those from the:

cp /cdrom/usbcore.o /tivo/lib/modules/usbcore.o

I repeated the above commands for all the three files, connected back to my tivo, and booted up, still no USB. Am I using the incorrect drivers (usbobj2.4.27-20051226.tar.bz2 - host, 2.4.20_Series2)? Do I need to delete the files before I copy them to the Tivo? Do I need to use original files, and if so, where can I get them?

If none of that works, is there a way to run the tweak.sh script while the drives are connected to a PC, and if it does that, will my shows stay?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

you also need to copy usbnet.o to /lib/modules/ (inside usbobj2.4.27-20051226.tar.bz2, usb-2.4.27\obj\drivers\2.4.20\)

you also need to make a symlink: 

```
cd /tivo/lib/modules/
ln -sf usbnet.o ax8817x.o
```
dont try to take a shortcut and symlink with the path in there (ln -sf /tivo/lib/modules/usbnet.o /tivo/lib/modules/ax8817x.o) it wont work.

the last step is to replace your usb.map with one that has the product codes for USB200MV2, Airlink ASOHOUSB, Airlink AGIGAUSB:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=7913
inside that zip is usb.map

usb.map goes in /etc/hotplug/

(everyone who wanted the usbscript: I'm going to reply to all those PMs in a second)


----------



## mrailing (Nov 30, 2005)

Trying it right now and I will let you know...


----------



## mrailing (Nov 30, 2005)

Still not getting anything...

I copied all the files above, again. Copied the usbnet.o to /lib/modules/

did the cd to /tivo/lib/modules/ and did

lm -sf usbnet.o ax8817x.o

did a cp of usb.map to /etc/hotplug/

None of the lights are working on the linksys usb to ethernet card, and I am getting nothing across it.

Guess I just need to re-run the zipper program and I will select NO when it first asks about the image. That should leave my programs on the disk correct? I can set everything else back up.


----------



## mrailing (Nov 30, 2005)

Well the zipper didn't help. I guess it doesn't replace the original USB drivers without reloading the image, which in my case will erase my shows.

So the only thing I can think of is to ask someone to give me a copy of their /lib/modules/ directory to replace my directory, and hopefully be able to replace all my files in the directory.

Can anyone else chime in and give me any other options to try and re-enable USB support, or give me ideas of how to replace the USB drivers back to original from the load? 

Or can I run the tweak.sh while the drives are connected to my PC? If I run this, will it act just like it does when in the TiVo?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

mrailing said:


> Can anyone else chime in and give me any other options to try and re-enable USB support, or give me ideas of how to replace the USB drivers back to original from the load?


As always, the best tool to troubleshot tivo networking problems is a serial console cable.

Lacking that, the kernel log might have some clues.


----------



## mrailing (Nov 30, 2005)

rpdre1 fixed my problems. It looks like it was a bad pegasus.o file. rpdre1 walked me through a couple of things, gave me a script to recopy the files, and took the time to work with me.

I have it back up and running again.

Thanks rpdre1.


----------

